# Sick Red Devil



## Fadil13 (Jan 15, 2014)

My 10" Red Devils not looking well since yesterday. Fins are down, and he's moving slow. My chems are No3. 20, Amm 0, No2. 0 and PH 7.6. I did a 50% WC, with a cup of Aquarium salt and starting a treatment of Primafix.. Your thoughts?


----------



## werebat (Jan 27, 2012)

50% water change is a lot. Changing too much could shock him. I would say 20% at the most. I dont know much about Red Devils but is there anything other than his fins that make you think he is sick? Skin color changes, inflammation, parasites or anything like that? Google around and see if anyone else had similar problems with the same breed and it might shed some answers.


----------



## Fadil13 (Jan 15, 2014)

I did a 50%, because I wanted to start a Pimafix treatment for 7 days - I usually do 50% WC weekly on all my tanks. He's not eating, but he still has his aggression - when I was removing a few peas he immediately starts attacking. He just lacks the energy he usually display...


----------



## Farm (Nov 17, 2014)

What size tank is he in? Is he showing interest in any foods? Do you know his age? Curious why you started Pimafix? What symptoms did you see other than what you stated? Anything new today?


----------



## Fadil13 (Jan 15, 2014)

Farm said:


> What size tank is he in? Is he showing interest in any foods? Do you know his age? Curious why you started Pimafix? What symptoms did you see other than what you stated? Anything new today?


I miss this, but I answered these questions in the General Forum - He's doing much better - I took part of your advice about discontinue all medication along with the WCs, but like I said in GF, it's not good to move him right now - he spooks easy, and I don't want to stress him at all - he's 2 and half yrs old. 75g tank.


----------

